
Microsoft fails to fix Surface Book problems and cherry-picks positive reviews - wslh
http://betanews.com/2015/10/28/microsoft-fails-to-fix-surface-book-problems-and-cherry-picks-positive-reviews/
======
arama471
I would have liked him to go more in depth about the actual issues he believes
the device(s) have. He points to the update info, but that update doesn't
claim anything is broken (and of course it doesn't, why would they do that?).

The article he links to[1] however does include this information, which makes
me wonder what the point of this article is? Is it just to point out marketing
avoiding the problems? Because that's what marketing usually does.

For those like me who wanted to know more about the issues:

    
    
        Enabling Hyper-V causes the Surface Book screen to flicker. (turning off Hyper-V fixes the issue)
    
        Detaching the screen causes some weirdness with the keyboard once reattached.
    
        If you detach/reattach the screen, the Surface Book will not resume charging.
    
        Intel video driver causing the Surface Book to freeze. (a temporary fix: disable the Intel HD Graphics 520 in Device Manager and reboot. This forces the Surface Book into Basic Display mode)
    
        Wobbly display when reattached. (seems to be a manufacturing flaw with a minority of devices)
    

[1] [http://winsupersite.com/surface/we-now-know-what-included-
da...](http://winsupersite.com/surface/we-now-know-what-included-
day-1-updates-surface-book-and-pro-4)

